# Reading > Forum Book Club >  June '13 / HG Wells Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*Please nominate the H.G. Wells book you would like to read in June by May 15th.

Please remember that:

- Only those members with 50+ posts can nominate.

- One nomination per member.

- Only the first 5 nominations will be included in the poll.


The Book Club readings are for those who would like to read and discuss books together with other members. 

If you are not able to take part or unwilling to (re)read your own nominations, please refrain from nominating book.





*

----------


## The Comedian

This sounds great -- I'll nominate The Invisible Man.

----------


## Scheherazade

> This sounds great -- I'll nominate The Invisible Man.


Always wanted to read that. 

I will nominate _Ann Veronica_ because it is a lesser-known work on a different theme.

----------


## The Comedian

> I will nominate _Ann Veronica_ because it is a lesser-known work on a different theme.


I'd never even heard of this novel, but I looked it up on wiki. It looks compelling. I may just end up voting for YOUR book. :-)

----------


## Dark Muse

I nominate Tono Bungay

----------


## neilgee

Not going to nominate because I was going to nominate Ann Veronica but Scher got there first. I've wanted to read that one for awhile, apparently if I remember right it was based upon a love affair that Well's had whilst he was married, which was a big deal if you were a public figure then even more so than it is now.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far:

1. The Invisible Man 

2. Ann Veronica 

3. Tono Bungay*


All enticing choices; I think I will read whatever's chosen.

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now vote for the HG Wells book you would like to read in June.

----------


## mona amon

Voted for Ann Veronica. I don't know anything about it but the subtitle says "a modern love story" and since it's written by a man, I'd like to see what it's about.  :Smile:

----------


## aliengirl

Voted for Ann Veronica!  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Should I order my copy of _Ann Veronica_?

----------


## mona amon

I've already downloaded it onto my Kindle. It was free!  :Yesnod:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I've already downloaded it onto my Kindle. It was free!


I wonder if it is available on Gutenberg as well.

----------


## mona amon

Here it is - http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/524

----------


## hypatia_

i found a copy of the invisible man for a buck at a rummage sale a week ago, so i have a feeling it is fate or something.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Here it is - http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/524


Thank you! Downloaded :-)

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

----------

